# Review-squape Reloaded (r[eloaded]) Rta



## Alex (6/7/14)

by Todd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Ya it's great if you are a bazillionaire!


----------



## Alex (6/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ya it's great if you are a bazillionaire!


 
in other words @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Alex said:


> in other words @Rob Fisher


 
Far from it I'm afraid... Watching this video lost me an hour of my life... looks real interesting but Swiss engineering is not cheap!


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (7/7/14)

I'd jump to buy one of these if HCigar made their own (affordable) version; would be an awesome addition!


----------

